# Upgrade to OS X 10.5 from OS X 10.4.11



## cmariewill (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a Powerbook Power PC G4 (1.5) running
10.4.11. I want to update to Leopard. I don't know
how to find out if my machine is UFS formatted.
I assume the update would have to be done by Mac
technicians if it is?

I also read something about speed affecting whether
the G4 can run Leopard. Is that bus speed (Mine
is currently 167 MHz) or CPU speed (mine is 1.5 GHz)?
If it is bus speed, can it be increased enough?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2009)

Go to /Applications/Utilities, and open Disk Utility - it will show how your system is formatted. 
By default it should not be UFS but HFS+ case-insensitive.
Your CPU is fast enough - and you'll want to have at least 1 GB RAM.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 1, 2009)

Plus when you get leopard do not use the standard upgrade path of installing. Use the Archive & Install way of initially installing Leopard. Trust me it will prevent a lot of upgrade headaches. 

Once Leopard is running do not open any programs yet. Just open you favorite browser and down load the 10.5.1 Update and update it. When it reboots download the 10.5.6 Combo Update and it will take you straight to the latest 10.5.6 version of Leopard.  Be patient because there will be a big security update inside the combo that will reboot the Mac twice, this is normal. Once 10.5.6 is all done then use Software Update to get the remaining updates.

Lastly get the free program AppFresh so it will find & point to all the program updates you applications will need to function in Leopard. 

Note: One word of warning is Application Enhancer hackies from Tiger broke the Leopard install. So junk all the Application Enhancer plugins before upgrading to Leopard.

Good Luck.


----------



## blueblueboo (Jan 20, 2010)

Machine Name:	iBook G4
  Machine Model:	PowerBook6,3
  CPU Type:	PowerPC G4  (3.3)
  Number Of CPUs:	1
  CPU Speed:	800 MHz
  L2 Cache (per CPU):	256 KB
  Memory:	640 MB
  Bus Speed:	133 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	4.7.7f0
  Serial Number:	UV35157EPGZ

Hello, same as above, I wouldlike to upgrade to 10.5 at least ,
tho do not know if it is possible with my specifications;
and please bare in mind im an artist and not so clever with computers 
(good excuse) ,
shell i do all of the things in post above?
Thank you very very much who ever read this!!!


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 20, 2010)

blueblueboo said:


> Machine Name:	iBook G4
> ...
> CPU Speed:	800 MHz
> ...


Among the advertised system requirements for Leopard is a 867 MHz G4. Your 800 MHz G4 does not make the cut.

What do you expect to gain by upgrading the OS on this machine?


----------



## blueblueboo (Jan 20, 2010)

i expect to use certain softwares that are unfortunately unavailable for my mac version, software that i use for example to drag n drop files from my phone ; like doubletwist, and such kind of things, but it may look like i should by new mac...


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 20, 2010)

There is actually a way tot bypass it, but I wouldn't do it unless you really know what you are doing. This is the installer. (oh wait, unfortunately, the installer on MacUpdate has a bad link....)


----------



## blueblueboo (Jan 20, 2010)

so what do u say now??? im allready über confused


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 20, 2010)

Well the simplest thing is that you cannot run 10.5, so you are stuck running only 10.4. Unless you know how to hack the firmware or the operating system, you cannot run 10.5, and thus are stuck with running 10.4.


----------



## blueblueboo (Jan 20, 2010)

this sounds rather like an agony; a sad destiny. u should write poems of tragedy  tnx anyway, so im stuck, and allthigns u mentioned I do not understand, but i do know difference between a fondue and a tondu


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 20, 2010)

blueblueboo said:


> this sounds rather like an agony; a sad destiny. u should write poems of tragedy  tnx anyway, so im stuck, and allthigns u mentioned I do not understand, but i do know difference between a fondue and a tondu



Haha, just stick with 10.4!


----------



## salsoulkid (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi all, really struggling here, any help would be most appreciated;

running a 2.16 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo
Memory 2 GB 667 MHz

Am trying to upgrade to 10.5, and have the system installer for leopard, but it wont see my hard-drive as an option for installing on...any ideas why?

It's really doing my head in, trying to get Logic9 on my laptop but need 10.5 to do this.

cheers
j


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 21, 2010)

salsoulkid said:


> Hi all, really struggling here, any help would be most appreciated;
> 
> running a 2.16 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo
> Memory 2 GB 667 MHz
> ...


If your "system installer for leopard" is a grey disc, then it ain't gonna work.


----------



## Min-Jee (Feb 22, 2010)

Similarly, I would like to upgrade my PowerPC G4 (1.5) to the Leopard.
I went into Disk Utility, but saw nothing that showed my system format as UFS OR HFS.
It says :
	Mount Point :	/	
	Format :	Mac OS Extended (Journaled)

Please help, I'd hate to purchase the Leopard only to realize that it can't work on my Mac.
thanks a bunch in advance.




Giaguara said:


> Go to /Applications/Utilities, and open Disk Utility - it will show how your system is formatted.
> By default it should not be UFS but HFS+ case-insensitive.
> Your CPU is fast enough - and you'll want to have at least 1 GB RAM.


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 22, 2010)

If by "PowerPC G4 (1.5)" you mean the Power Mac G4 Cube (5,1)--I cannot find a "1.5" in my *Mactracker*--then the highest system is OS 10.4.11.

I would need more information on what computer it is, but I suspect you may be doom'd.

--J.D.


----------



## Min-Jee (Feb 22, 2010)

Doom'd.... I do hope not J.D. 

Here's more information on my Mac. Hope there's light.
Hardware Overview:

  Machine Name:	PowerBook G4 15"
  Machine Model:	PowerBook5,8
  CPU Type:	PowerPC G4 (1.5)
  Number Of CPUs:	1
  CPU Speed:	1.67 GHz
  L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
  Memory:	1.5 GB
  Bus Speed:	167 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	4.9.5f3


----------



## salsoulkid (Feb 22, 2010)

MisterMe said:


> If your "system installer for leopard" is a grey disc, then it ain't gonna work.



Thanks for that, is it true I could jump straight from 10.4 to snow leopard instead? If not, then which colour of disc would I need? 

cheers
J


----------



## Min-Jee (Feb 22, 2010)

oh, and yes, its a 10.4.11


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 22, 2010)

*Min-Jee:*  Ah!  It is a Powerbook.  According to my *Mactracker*, the highest OS is 10.5.8.

*salsoulkid*  I did not think you could unless you already had 10.5.  Apparently, you can but it is more expensive.

You need *These*.  If you want to save $ you _may_ be able to get 10.5 from a dealer--RETAIL DISK--say on ebay, but if you poke around HERE you will find that often results in people buying machine-specific DVDs which become glorified coasters.  You are essentially paying ~140 for 10.5 plus the added goodies of *iLife* and *iWork*.

Just scanning eBay you will find *10.5* running from ~40 to ~200.  The ones advertising as "Retail" tend to run on the higher end.  I see someone is selling gray disks from a iMac!  Buy that . . . you get nowhere!  _Caveat emptor_.

I saved $$$ when I bought retail 10.3 and 10.4 disks . . . when 10.5 was already out.  I was a ludite happy with OS 9 on a Wee Pismo .  

My current Mac came with 10.5 so the upgrade to 10.6 was cheap.  Either way, you need to decide if you want to save a bit of money on *10.5* or get *iWork* and *iLife* as part of the package.

--J.D.


----------



## Min-Jee (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks JD.
So it looks like I can run a Leopard 10.5.8...
But what about concerns of UFS or HFS formats?
And here's another concern, is an Intel Processor part of the requirement?


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 22, 2010)

For 10.5.8, no.

The question of UFS and HFS format generally arises when a PC user formats his HD like he is running a PC.

-J.D.


----------



## salsoulkid (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks JD, I'll look into ebay then

cheers
JP


----------



## Min-Jee (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the help JD. You've been great!
I've been looking at the Leopard OS Versions, and am wondering though, which do I purchase? There's a 10.5.6 for sale, but now i see there's also a 10.5.2?


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 22, 2010)

You could always . . . *Thank* me . . . bestow *Karma* upon me . . . not that I expect reward for my Humble MagNIfIcence. . . .

With whatever version of *10.5* you get free upgrades.  So you can get *10.5.2* or *10.5.x* and download the *ComboUpdates* to get to the last.

What I do not know is if you have *10.5.2*, say, if *Snow Leopard* will simply update over that safely.  Does it need the latest version of *10.5*?  Perhaps a Guru knows.  However, it is not a big deal either way.

People generally recommend downloading the *ComboUpdates* for the OS rather than simply updating online with *Software Update*.  Doing the later can sometimes screw up things.  I have had that happen once, actually.

--J.D.


----------



## iSeek (Mar 26, 2010)

Satcomer said:


> Plus when you get leopard do not use the standard upgrade path of installing. Use the Archive & Install way of initially installing Leopard. Trust me it will prevent a lot of upgrade headaches.
> 
> Once Leopard is running do not open any programs yet. Just open you favorite browser and down load the 10.5.1 Update and update it. When it reboots download the 10.5.6 Combo Update and it will take you straight to the latest 10.5.6 version of Leopard.  Be patient because there will be a big security update inside the combo that will reboot the Mac twice, this is normal. Once 10.5.6 is all done then use Software Update to get the remaining updates.
> 
> ...


Even though this is a very old thrread, I am new to OS X, and wanted to aska question about the side effect of upgrading from Tiger to Leopard.
As suggested, I will use the  Archive & Install  way of upgrading.
However, I am not sure if this will preserve all my third party software I have installed.
Could someone please address this? I do not wish to lose my third party apps.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 26, 2010)

An Archive & Install should keep all your apps as you had them before the upgrade to Leopard. The Archive & Install, in a sense, bypasses the existing system, and installs a fresh set of system software. You will see when you choose that option, that you also have the choice to save your files and data - and you should make sure that sub-choice is selected.
You shouldn't lose any apps - although occasionally some will need to be reinstalled from your original disks. Those could be pro-level apps, such as Adobe PhotoShop, or maybe something like ProTools. Your experience may vary, but most apps will be no problem with an Archive & Install.
You may find some of your apps that need to be upgraded. You should check on all that you have for possible updates to support Leopard. And finally, some apps that you are using now may not work with Leopard. A common one is (again) Adobe Photoshop CS1, or older versions. The one prior to CS is PhotoShop 7 - which will not work - no fix to get it to work with Leopard.
So, there you are - it depends on what you have now.


----------



## iSeek (Mar 26, 2010)

DeltaMac said:


> An Archive & Install should keep all your apps as you had them before the upgrade to Leopard. The Archive & Install, in a sense, bypasses the existing system, and installs a fresh set of system software. You will see when you choose that option, that you also have the choice to save your files and data - and you should make sure that sub-choice is selected.
> You shouldn't lose any apps - although occasionally some will need to be reinstalled from your original disks. Those could be pro-level apps, such as Adobe PhotoShop, or maybe something like ProTools. Your experience may vary, but most apps will be no problem with an Archive & Install.
> You may find some of your apps that need to be upgraded. You should check on all that you have for possible updates to support Leopard. And finally, some apps that you are using now may not work with Leopard. A common one is (again) Adobe Photoshop CS1, or older versions. The one prior to CS is PhotoShop 7 - which will not work - no fix to get it to work with Leopard.
> So, there you are - it depends on what you have now.



Thank you so much. That is indeed very helpful and re-assuring.
Needless to say, I will back up my entire disk to an external drive before I proceed.

Best regards,

iSeek


----------



## macintosh SD (Sep 7, 2010)

Machine Name:	PowerBook G4 15"
  Machine Model: PowerBook5,6
  CPU Type: PowerPC G4  (1.2)
  Number Of CPUs: 1
  CPU Speed: 1.5 GHz
  L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
  Memory:	1 GB
  Bus Speed: 167 MHz
  Boot ROM Version: 4.9.1f1
  Serial Number:	W85220ABSQ6 

Can I upgrade with this computer?  I just want to go up to Leopard, get a couple of programs that aren't available to me at the moment.


----------



## iSeek (Sep 7, 2010)

Of course you can upgrade. But you have
to purchase the 10.5 DVD, and after you install it,
you will probably want to update that to 10.5.8.
The update from 10.5 to 10.5.8 is free and is available from Apple.

The trick is in how you perform the upgrade to 10.5 WITHOUT LOSING YOUR EXISTING INSTALLED SOFTWARE, ESPECIALLY THIRD PARTY SOFTWARE.

You should search the Apple blogs. I found a how to that proved to be excellent, but I did not keep the URL.

Good luck.


----------



## cracksearch (Sep 9, 2010)

Model Name:	MacBook
  Model Identifier:	MacBook1,1
  Processor Name:	Intel Core Duo
  Processor Speed:	1.83 GHz
  Number Of Processors:	1
  Total Number Of Cores:	2
  L2 Cache (per processor):	2 MB
  Memory:	512 MB
  Bus Speed:	667 MHz

Wonder if I can upgrade my OS X 10.4.11 to leopard?  And how can I do it?  Do I need to uninstall my existing one?


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, you can upgrade to Leopard (MacOS X 10.5)
All you need is the installer, which you can find for sale at a variety of web sites.
You have the minimum RAM memory for Leopard (512MB), so I would recommend that you also upgrade your RAM. Your first generation MacBook can have as much a 2 x 1GB, for a total of 2 GB of memory installed.
If you do the recommended install option, which is an Archive & Install option, choosing the sub-option to save your files and settings - then you don't lose anything. You don't need to uninstall the existing system, unless you want to clear out everything. That's an option, too...


----------



## gilgil (Sep 10, 2010)

Can I really update or upgrade my Mac OS X 10.4.11 to Mac OS X 10.5?


----------



## fryke (Sep 10, 2010)

How should we know?  ... It depends on your machine and on whether you find a retail version of Mac OS X 10.5 "Leopard". The requirements for Leopard are found here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X_Leopard#System_requirements


----------



## Kimflor33 (Feb 27, 2011)

My Mac OS X 10.4.11 is not working fine at this time i tried everything i can but still have problems and the safari is very slow it making upset... maybe because of my mac version is super old... when i upgrade it "ITS say that i need to upgrade it to mac version into 10.5 in order to work. PLease HELP me...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 27, 2011)

Your computer is not going to get slower the older the operating system gets.  Mac OS X 10.4.11 will run just as fast the day you got it as it will 5 years later.  Upgrading to Mac OS X 10.5 is not the remedy -- you can "fix" your computer without upgrading to the next version of OS X.

If you wish to upgrade, you can by simply locating and purchasing a retail copy of Mac OS X 10.5.  A simple Google search will point you to more than one place where you can buy it.

Another option is to skip 10.5 altogether and go straight to Mac OS X 10.6, provided your computer supports it.  Apple's website will tell you whether your computer is compatible with Mac OS X 10.6 or not.

If you can elaborate on what "ITS say that i need to upgrade it to mac version into 10.5 in order to work" actually means -- what is "ITS?"  What "says" that?  ...then we can point you in the right direction to make your computer speedy again.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 1, 2011)

Min-Jee, don't use UFS or HFS _case-sensitive_ for your system HD. HFS case-sensitive is asking for trouble, as is anything else than HFS+ case-insensitive.

Intel processor is not part of the system requirements for Mac OS X 10.5; that was released as a universal OS, supplying code for both Intel and PPC processors.
But Mac OS X 10.6 requires an Intel processor. So Mac OS X 10.5.8 is the newest your system can handle, and it will also be the best one day in the future when you might sell your system to get a newer one.


----------



## sebboard (Jun 13, 2011)

Machine Name:	iMac G5
  Machine Model:	PowerMac12,1
  CPU Type:	PowerPC G5 (3.1)
  Number Of CPUs:	1
  CPU Speed:	2.1 GHz
  L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
  Memory:	1.5 GB
  Bus Speed:	700 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	5.2.6f1


Is it possible for me to upgrade to a newer software version like Mac OS X 10.6? I have tried downloading several programs such as skype and itunes. unfortunately it would not let me instal them because my Mac is not up to date. if there is a way to update it please help me i really need it


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes ...
Your iMac G5 can be upgraded to 10.5 - but not 10.6 (which requires an Intel processor)
This thread has good pointers on how to find a 10.5 (Leopard) install.


----------



## thundercom (Jun 22, 2011)

MisterMe said:


> If your "system installer for leopard" is a grey disc, then it ain't gonna work.



hi there, just wanna know what's the difference between the black and grey leopard installer dvd? thanks..


----------



## thundercom (Jun 22, 2011)

sebboard said:


> Machine Name:	iMac G5
> Machine Model:	PowerMac12,1
> CPU Type:	PowerPC G5 (3.1)
> Number Of CPUs:	1
> ...




quite same spec as mine there, 

  Machine Name:	iMac G5
  Machine Model:	PowerMac8,2
  CPU Type:	PowerPC G5 (3.1)
  Number Of CPUs:	1
  CPU Speed:	2.0 GHz
  L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
  Memory:	1.5 GB
  Bus Speed:	667 MHz

i'm headache in finding the way how to upgrade the 10.4.11 to 10.5, the prob is i'm not able to boot up from the leopard 10.5 installer DVD, it just stuck at the apple logo there, got advice from mr.DeltaMac thanks to him 
hope i'm success in upgrading the Tiger today


----------



## jbarley (Jun 22, 2011)

thundercom said:


> hi there, just wanna know what's the difference between the black and grey leopard installer dvd? thanks..



Black is a retail version, will install on any system with supported hardware.
Grey disks are system-model specific, the ones that come packaged with a new computer, and will only work for that computer or another identical system.


----------



## CrashedFinder (Nov 1, 2012)

HELP!!! I need to update to leopard, currently running lion, here's my CPU info. Machine Name:	iMac G5
  Machine Model:	PowerMac12,1
  CPU Type:	PowerPC G5 (3.1)
  Number Of CPUs:	1
  CPU Speed:	2.1 GHz
  L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
  Memory:	2.5 GB
  Bus Speed:	700 MHz


----------



## SGilbert (Nov 1, 2012)

You cannot be running Lion (10.7), your Mac has a PPC chip.  Look at eBay for a retail Leopard (10.5) install disk.  Did you mean you are running Panther? (10.4)


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm guessing you meant to say " I need to update to Lion, currently running Leopard" ?

And, the answer is: Sorry, you have to replace your iMac G5 with something newer, as it's not possible to upgrade to Lion on your G5 processor.
Leopard is the newest OS X version that you can run on your iMac G5.
If you want to run something newer, then you will need a newer Mac.

You will need to replace that with a Mac which has at least a Core 2 Duo Intel processor.


----------

